# The little corner of the world



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a glimse at the little corner of the world...The slot Playground..
Track is a Wizzard 4 lane.About 65ft in track length. Super fast and super smooth. If your ever in southern Pa on a weekend, drop me a line and stop in for some racin.Magnet cars to tjets. They are all fun. :wave: 

















PS..The sign is for when you had to much..


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Southern PA.... that covers a lot of real estate. Hope the offer is still good 4 or 5 months from now. Attractions on family list other than reunion: Gettysburg, Strasburg, Carlisle depending on exactly when.... and G.B.'s track!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Buster! Thats a nifty room. The track looks fast. Great table too. I'm envious.


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey GB,
Nice Track!!!! :thumbsup: 
Greg


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

SP,

I do Carlisle also.Got to love them cars..What season do you go?? :thumbsup: It's About 1 1/2 to 2 hrs from me.Depends on how far the foot goes.. There is some more tracks around gettysburg also.
The track is set up in a local flea market to try and get more interest in slot racin around here. It's fun. Makes people look when you get out an RO or Neo..Kids we give them stock P3's to run. They have a blast. The old track use to be a tomy set up but now resides in a freinds house.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey GB, 
That dosen't happen to be in Quakertown, is it? I am in Lansdale about 30 miles north of phila.
Jim


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great looking room. Looks better than most hobby shops I've been in.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Jimbo,

It's in a little town called Altoona/Duncansville Pa. we are about 1 1/2 from Pittsburg..


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

gear buster said:


> SP,
> 
> _I do Carlisle also.Got to love them cars..What season do you go?? :thumbsup: It's About 1 1/2 to 2 hrs from me.Depends on how far the foot goes.. _
> 
> ...


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bargain*

I understand Bargain...The $$$$ that is spent at carlisle would buy alot of Tjets.. :thumbsup: 
I go I usually take to sell. We have 5 spots at carlisle( Chrysler mostly)
But try to do them all with some sort of car,rod or just an old project..
I found some pretty good buy on slots at carlsile also. People are looking for auto parts and Im looking for slotcars...  Import nationals here are super wild. 1 year was a threat to close down the imports. Lot of routy people showed..
If you get a chance do carlisle..Its a blast from ford and chevy nationals to truck and motorcycle... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I have thought about setting up an HO track and buisness in a local flea market. After seeing G.B.s I think I may go ahead with it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Nice!*

Thats a sweet track for sure.Very Nice!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

GB, I'm watching the calendar. lots of interest in imports but not that lifestyle thing. More for all kinds of middle aged sports cars and sedans, though in slots as in 1:1, if the right Galaxie or Falcon comes along, I'm hooked. It's Mayberry at my house.... I'm afraid the bikes are going to be in town when I am close by - got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Going to Carlisle is a bad habit. It starts off relatively painless, one show the first year. Next thing you know, your doing Chevy week, Ford week and MOPAR week, spring this, Carlisle that and you haven't evened mentioned Trucks or Bikes yet. :freak: Not to mention It never ends, well it does when your spending $ is done. :devil: Actually, you can have some great times and great shopping for that 1:1 project and every once in awhile you'll find something for your slotcar addiction. If you ever get a chance, you need to go at least once. Yeah, at least once. To have been so lucky.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Steve, that is one AWESOME track......I bet you guys can crank some fast times on that one with some magnet cars 

I really wish that there was an HO shop in the Houston area.....or at my local flea market....I'd hang there all the time....lol


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey GB...*

how much is you space rental at the flea market? how many housr a week do you man your booth?

thanks
mike


----------

